# Annual national meet.....



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Lets start getting some ideas for a mid year (nice weather) event.

- Where do we want it? Midlands? (so it's fair to all)
- Which month? July or Aug
- Do we want it near some local "motor focused"attraction? Race track? Museum? etc
- Do we want to do something else like BBG, kids bouncy castle, etc?
- Accomodation?

I believe the organisation of it should be started seriously in Jan/Feb, so that people have LOADS of notice and we have time to organise it.


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

;D Very nice of you to volunteer Mr NuTTs ;D have a Happy Hogmanay and a massive hangover the next day or to avoid it do what is best stay p155ed for the couple of days ;D ;D

Totally agree with your post

Donny


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

First thing we must do is fix a date. I'd say 1H July as after that those of us with kids will be off on hols...

Anyone know of any clashes with other events on weekends 5th/6th or 12/13th July?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Just make sure it doesn't clash with the British Grand Prix


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Midlands sounds OK for me less of a drive but I did get to 'Beulieu' as did a few other folk from Scotland ;D
It was fine for me, as wife +2 kids came so it was a long weekend with plenty to do places to visit etc (the meet was good as well by the way in case you missed it) ;D ;D but I dont think the organiser(s) should have to cater for kids(unless they want to of course)due to the extra chasing up of event providers as they will have enough to do getting the exibitors to turn up to make the event worth while, all of this is in my humble opinion of course ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> First thing we must do is fix a date. I'd say 1H July as after that those of us with kids will be off on hols...
> 
> Anyone know of any clashes with other events on weekends 5th/6th or 12/13th July?


Early July is a good idea, somewhere central with something to do other than a race track.


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Heh, what would be fun is to hire out something like Brands Hatch, or something... but then again with over 100+ cars, it wont be feasable (not to mention people not wanting to pay Â£100+)... I guess its gonna have to be somewhere with a large place where we just park up...

Personally I prefer the south - usually warmer!!  But anywhere should be fine... I think most people would be willing to drive anywhere (especially as there will very likely be convoys from every corner of the country!)...

As for things to do... Do we want a meet where everyone parks up, goes into 'something' (such as a theme park or museum), then goes home at the end of the day (or during the day)? Or a meet where everyone mingles, talks, meets, and stays pretty close to the cars, with perhaps some fun things to do on-site (such as BBQs, bouncy castles, stalls (AmD, TT-Shop, etc), contests, balloon rides (maybe!) etc - pretty much like last year, which was excellent, except more on-site stuff to do!)... I prefer the latter!

If we held it somewhere scenic and open, and provided our own amusements - and everyone contributed to the costs (Â£5-Â£15 per person or car should cover it - and wont break the bank!!)... We could hire people to provide BBQ food (or someone brave enough on here could do it - but considering the turn-out last year, hiring someone would probably be better!!)...

As for accomodation, shouldnt be difficult to find a hotel nearby.. Maybe we could even have night-time activities for those staying - maybe we could hire out one of the hotel banquet halls and have dinner included as part of the accomodation fee - so we could all eat together... perhaps even finish off with dancing, etc (either in the hotel banquet hall, or at a local facility)... Just thinking about an outing my company had in France one year 

Anyway, just throwing ideas around.... 

Shash.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

More ideas people!!! ;D More discussion too. 

Grand Prix dates around that time are

EUROPE 29/06/2003 Nurburgring www.nuerburgring.de 
FRANCE 06/07/2003 Magny cours www.magnyf1.com 
ENGLAND 20/07/2003 Silverstone www.silverstone-circuit.co.uk 
GERMANY 03/08/2003 hockenheim- www.hockenheimring.de 
HUNGARY 24/08/2003 Hungaroring www.hungaroring.hu 
BELGIUM 31/08/2003 Francorchamps www.spa-francorchamps.be

If we set a date, then it should not be near ANY other event. We want massive turn out for this event and we DON'T want other events to cannibalise the national turn-out.

Anyone know of a racing circuit around the Midlands with something other than "just" a race track?

Oh and many thanks to the TTOC events COMMITTEE for picking this one up..... ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

second week in july im on holiday first week 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Alton Towers?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Alton Towers?


interesting : ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Alton towers sound's good to me


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

good for me too just up the road ;D ;D and a hotel there now too for people traveling


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Uhh...

If we go to Alton Towers, that really wont be a proper annual meet... We'll just be a group of people going to a theme park... We wont be able to stay together (ever tried keeping 10 people, let alone 110 people, together in a theme park?), we wont be able to mingle together, we wont be able to park together, and we wont be able to see eachothers cars, etc etc...

I agree Alton Towers would be fun to go to - but perhaps not as the annual meet? Maybe as another, more specific meet? 

Just my thoughtz... 

Shash.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh, dead right ,TT ers and nobody else...its a rare event so we must do it properly !


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ok then


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Uhh...
> 
> If we go to Alton Towers, that really wont be a proper annual meet... Â We'll just be a group of people going to a theme park... Â We wont be able to stay together (ever tried keeping 10 people, let alone 110 people, together in a theme park?), we wont be able to mingle together, we wont be able to park together, and we wont be able to see eachothers cars, etc etc...
> 
> ...


I was thinking of it being summat like at Beaulieu where we use there grounds to all get together (not just the normal car park) but in hind sight I think you're right. If we all had to pay to get in we'd wanna use the facilities and hence would all go off.

This is gonna be a difficult balance between an empty field so everyone gathers and providing other interestes but not enought that people all go off and do their own thing.

Maybe another big country house like the Blenheim Palace meet? Should we invade Sandringham?


----------



## rktec (May 14, 2002)

Sod it, lets just have it in the Capital . . . .

Edinburgh! ;D :-X :

*titter_guffaw*


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Sod it, lets just have it in the Capital . . . .
> 
> Edinburgh! Â ;D Â :-X Â :
> 
> *titter_guffaw*


I LIKE it! How many TTs could we fit in that bit just outside the castle where they do the Tattoo?? ;D ;D

Could do an excellent night time hoon cruise/photo shoot on the Friday (assuming we'd all be too legless on the Sat night!).


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Wherever we end up, lets provisionally set a date for the weekend of Sat 12th July. We can then try to find a suitable venue for this date.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

What about another stately hall?
Stamford ? They also do summer classical/firework concerts in the evening

I think the bug club has met there so they do group meets. The Sunday could be a cruise from the hotel to Alton Towers for those who want to go?

Beware crap time of year for a theme park though. Queues will be a nightmare. 2 hours for one ride sort of thing!

I'll keep think of venues around the midlands

Motor museum around Jct 12 of M40. Never been though??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Yep immediately off the A1 is BURGHLEY HOUSE where they do the horse trials. I'm sure they do club meets there..... anyone confirm this?

Also, whereever we go, Summer is going to be VERY busy!!! We should investigate a venue ASAP if we want decent weather.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Colchester Zoo is great too!! They have plenty of open parking and as some people bring children with them, it will be great to see the beasts!! ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Nutts why not see what whilton mill is like when we do the karting ? it might be ideal for us to have the anual meet there as there is lots of other stuff than karting Â ;D


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Whilton Mill is a great place to hold the event - Be aware that this is where the Audifest was/is going to be held this year.......

Cheers

hbk


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Lake district - fantastic scenery, fantastic drives and more like the middle of the country. Â ;D

Midlands is in the middle of ENGLAND!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Brett,

Of course we were referring for the English middle part!! Where is Scotland anyway?  Bloody foreigners...you want to be everywhere!! ;D ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Shash/DXN/BreTT - I agree with you.

The event should be 'focused' around the TT and the owners, at a stately hall or similar, with other attractions available, a short distance away, Â should those with kids etc wish to visit them. Personally, I like the idea of it being near a Motor museum somewhere, Gaydon maybe? An evening meal/party whatever is essential as the social side of TT ownership is something not to miss out on...

I really would not want to be standing around in a windy field amongst thousands of other people(screaming kids et al) queing up for fare rides! (Nor staring at the 'beasts' at Colchester Zoo either!)


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

> Lake district - fantastic scenery, fantastic drives and more like the middle of the country. Â ;D
> 
> Midlands is in the middle of ENGLAND!


Well said BreTT, in order that the event is attendable for the maximum amount of people from all parts of the country, it would be better if it was held somewhere in the middle of the country and not the middle of 'dear old England'  Yes, we know that down 'sarf' is absolutely 'choc-a-bloc' with TT's,  ;D  but have a thought for those of us who are 'fortunate' enough not to live 'down south' ;D 

Regards

ALI


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

ALI - totally agree! As a sarf lundun girl myself I would be v happy to head further north than Birmingham ;D See my response to rktec previous page ..

Is there a suitable venue in Edinburgh/S scotland? I like the look of some of those places BreTT has been - as long as they have a roof of course..


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Thank you T7 ,

As you can see from Brett's pics, there is some stunning scenery in Scotland. During the summer of 2002, I had the opportunity to drive up North (unfortunately,not as far up as Skye ) and I am not exaggerating when I say that some of the scenery was absolutely breathtaking 

As for suitable venues in Scotland, there are probably a few and it would be great if we could have the annual meet in bonny Scotland, but lets face it, the chances of that are fairly remote 

T7, you are more than welcome to come to the first ever (in my knowledge!) Scottish meet being held on the 12th of January ;D 
We could do with some more 'lady' TT'ers ;D 

ALI


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Tks Ali - I agree that we would get more people to travel to central _UK_ and therefore its probably a better location for the annual event.

However Edinburgh is such a cool city I reckon it would be worth organising a meet based there for out of towners - maybe over a long weekend? Us southereners could rendevous with the Midlands/North TTs en route...?

In any case I defo plan to drive up to Scotland in the TT this year (visiting friends at the end of Jan but flying up to ABZ) but 12th clashes with TTOC meeting so can't make it this time  Also bit chilly for top down all the way!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Scotland IS beautiful indeed...but too far away. I wouldn't be driving all the way from Ipswich just for a one day event. It is simply MAD.

I would much rather catch the plane.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Scotland IS beautiful indeed...but too far away. I wouldn't be driving all the way from Ipswich just for a one day event. It is simply MAD.
> 
> I would much rather catch the plane.


V - I agree Scotland is too far for this event (see my previous post).

However I thought that the TTOC annual event was likely to be a 2 dayer for most of us.. (see Shash's post 1st page) arrive lunchtime, pm admiring each others TT's, eve BBQ/beers, stay over, activities/cruise the next morning, leave lunchtime-ish... ?

Is that everyone elses understanding?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Sounds good to me - TT's are for driving after all. I once drove to Berlin just for the hell of it, so I'd certainly consider a trip up to Bonnie Scotland 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paul,

Berlin is as far from Essex as is Scotland!! Â 

Or perhaps I am wrong...Berlin is slightly closer!! ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Southern Scotland's fine by me. I justed nipped up to Edinburgh for the evening for new year from Cambridge. No worries.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

> Sounds good to me - TT's are for driving after all. Â 8)


Couldn't agree with you more, Paul.

Vlastan, you're not the type that never takes his TT for a drive for fear of getting it dirty are you ;D   Come on guy, go out and give it some welly ;D  Scotland is not that far away.

T7, you could always wear one of those thick fur hats and coats (fake, of-course) to keep the 'wind chill factor' down ;D  And apologies, I didn't know there was a TTOC meeting on the 12th. :-/

ALI


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Ali - the TTOC meeting is on 11th in Coventry with beers and an overnight stay - can't see many of us up early on 12th (even me with my habit of waking up at 4am! )

All TT events that have a firm date are listed in my 2003 Events thread which is forum-glued to the top of events....I update this every day or so.

Maybe you Scots boys & girls could discuss a possible Scotland w/e meet when you get together on 12th - looks like you have a few takers already!

Back on topic - think we need a small group of people to take ownership of finding and booking the venue/catering/accom SOON - not sure if we will get anything done in time otherwise. Any volunteers? or shall we decide at the EGM?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Ali,

Certainly not!!

I have driven 3.5k miles in 6 weeks. In my last car I used to do only 8k miles per year!!

So as you can see I love driving!!


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

> Scotland IS beautiful indeed...but too far away. I wouldn't be driving all the way from Ipswich just for a one day event. It is simply MAD.
> 
> I would much rather catch the plane.


You would just have to make it at least a Â long weekend when the event eventually is hosted in Scotland ;D ;D and if you got the plane you would miss soooooo much you wouldnt believe it but then again a w/end isnt long enough ;D


----------



## rktec (May 14, 2002)

if its the traffic that putting you all off the idea, don't worry - once you even get near the border, in the words of one 'Billy (the big-yin) Connely' - "there's no bugger there!" Â ;D

sorry to continue the off-topic nature of the last few posts, but a Scottish w/e meet is too good a thought to pass by Â  Â  and as Donny says, you'd miss all the best bits . . .


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Then I better go to school and learn some Scottish then!! ;D ;D


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

This is a beutiful setting www.rockinghamcastle.com from the links section of the website there are other locations of a simillar type...

Rockingham Speedway is just up the road and I may be able to arrange for a guided tour of the facilities, assuming they have no events on... maybe in the early evening around 7.00 p.m.???

See everyone on the 11th Anyway

Jason


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

How about Whipsnade country park? (http://www.whipsnade.co.uk/)

Plenty of big field car parks for the TT's to park up in - the chance to drive in convoy around the park looking at the animals.. and the wildlife in their pens Â


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

what about at the *Donnington Park* for a location

where the Donnigton Grand Prix Collection is location

fairly central... East Midlands



> Donington Grand Prix Collection
> 
> Situated on the outside of Coppice corner and open throughout the year the collection is the largest of it's kind in the world. With over 150 Grand Prix cars from the 1930's to the present day! from Tazio Nuvolari's 1936 500bhp 200+mph Alfa Romeo Bimotore to Ralf Schumachers 1999 Winfield Williams Renault V10 F1 car...(exhibits are loaned out sometimes so contact the collection to confirm specific inventory).
> 
> ...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Not sure I want monkeys climbing and shitting all over my TT ;D, but the motor oriented places look possibles ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Not sure I want monkeys climbing and shitting all over my TT ;D, but the motor oriented places look possibles ;D


...they are only after your bananas!! ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Like the sound of Donnington  ........ what are the best local attractions (other than cars) and any good hotel recommendations?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Only just caught up with this one - looks like I caused a little bit of a stir with my original post.

Two thoughts:

1) If people are interested in combining things, a TT meet could be set up to coincide with the annual festival in Edinburgh next August. There is an (English) bank holiday at the end of August which coincides with the festival. I do think that Scotland is far to far away for an annual meet to suit everyone.

2) Midlands is still the middle of England. How about Manchester/Liverpool way? Manchester has many places to offer - donughts on Old Trafford's pitch anyone? Even better, it is a short sharp trek to the peak district from Manchester and accessible for pretty much everyone?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Peak district is a lovely place. Although it can get busy mid summer.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Where ever we end up a democratic decision is needed and the venue booked by end of Jan. Once we have a list of possible venues...... we can use Andy (?) Bakers polling site to vote. Of course this would be the responsibility of the events guys and gals.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

> Midlands is still the middle of England. How about Manchester/Liverpool way? Manchester has many places to offer - donughts on Old Trafford's pitch anyone? Even better, it is a short sharp trek to the peak district from Manchester and accessible for pretty much everyone?


BreTT, this sounds like a good suggestion. I had thought about Manchester myself as this is just about central for most people as it is not too far north for the 'southeners' and not too far south for all of us 'up north'.

Regards

ALI


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> BreTT, this sounds like a good suggestion. I had thought about Manchester myself as this is just about central for most people as it is not too far north for the 'southeners' and not too far south for all of us 'up north'.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ALI


Well it is about 3-4 hours from London and the same from Edinburgh/Glasgow so seems reasonable to me. Personally (and this is a little selfish of me), I wouldn't put the miles on my car for an event that was held anywhere much further south than Manchester. From both a time and a depreciation point of view, it would not make sense to me.

Anyway, I've made my suggestion, now to get to more pressing matters. I have to wash/polish/vacuum the car tomorrow for the Scottish mee on Sunday. The missus thinks that I am going to be doing hers at the same time. Disappointment can be so crushing at times. ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Any volunteers for a team to organise this one then...? Please post or IM me - thanks.

Louise


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

> Like the sound of Donnington Â  ........ what are the best local attractions (other than cars) and any good hotel recommendations?


and someone at work mentioned that one of their mum works up at donnington park bookings.... could be worth an inquiry... ??? 

is then east midlands fairly central then......?

and the answer is .. it is outside zone 6.... so it can't be...  (a london joke... er....did anyone get it ?!?)...


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

I got it Sundeep (travelcard etc, etc.)   

I dont know about you but Marble Hill Park would be a far better location. (A Twickenham joke) ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

> I got it Sundeep (travelcard etc, etc.) Â
> 
> I dont know about you but Marble Hill Park would be a far better location. (A Twickenham joke) Â ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


next time it will be in the joke forum... :

although Marble Hill Park is on my list of 'nice places in & around london' where you can meet with loads of parking for TT's....

a potential future TT meet ?? what you think ??


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

It might end up with just the two of us.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

> It might end up with just the two of us.


blimey.... Â :-X [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

although there must be at least 100 TT's in richmond.... one day....


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

No thats just you and I driving round in circles.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Is there any reason why we wouldn't want to or couldn't go back to Beaulieu again? IMO it was a better location than Blenheim, which despite being a beautiful setting had less of a 'club' feel about it.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Rob - I'm sure Beaulieu will be used as a venue for the national meet again, but the consensus at the AGM was that is was a _long_ haul for nothern based TT's.

To give those guys a shorter trip we have looked for a more central location this year - and have booked Burghley House which is located about 10 miles north of Peterborough - just off the A1.

Of course no venue is easy for everyone to get to (apart from the lovely NEC ) so would imagine we'll change region every year to be "fair"....

L


----------

